# Should I dump her?



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I just started dating my woman 2 months ago and tonight she said she would meet me at her place at 8pm and I have a key to her place so I set up her dsl and stuff and she shows up at 10:30 high as a kite and she knows I dont tolerate people that take illegal drugs and she said she would never do it again.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Dump her.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Women are like streetcars, there will be another one along in a few minutes.


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

She won't take drugs any more, the alcoholic won't drink any more and the guy who beats his wife won't hit her any more. Move on.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Don't let the door hit her on the @$$ on the way out...


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Have make-up sex, and then dump her.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

When did this turn into Love-Line?

Posted Sun Nov 21, 01:29:

I think if you feel the need to post this question online, for the world to see, then your girlfriend is the least of your troubles.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Dump her ass.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I went through that a while ago I was dating a teacher and after a while I found out getting stoned was one of her hobbies so I ended it as we are too different. Too many bad situations revolving around illegal drugs that do not help cop's careers. Make sure it was illegal rugs she was high on and she didn't get a perscription with strange sde effects :lol: So you have to ask yourself which is more important your oath to uphold the law or the girl that likes to party?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

darkknight750il @ 21 Nov 2004 01:42 said:


> illegal rugs


 :L:

Rugs as in carpets or toupees?

And for the record, I don't believe the poster is a police officer. Either way, why would you want to surround yourself with people of questionable character? Just keep as much distance as possible from people like that and you'll be a-ok.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

CampusOfficer,
I agree with your method of action. Take one for the team dmack, give her a good shtuppin' and send her on her way. You may be able to make it into a "booty call" situation too.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, that's all he needs is to be over her place for a booty call when her dealer or worse kicks her door in some night or God forbid she ODs.

There are plenty of drug-free booty calls out there!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

mkpnt @ Sun 21 Nov said:


> When did this turn into Love-Line?
> 
> Posted Sun Nov 21, 01:29:
> 
> I think if you feel the need to post this question online, for the world to see, than your girlfriend is the least of your troubles.


 :dito:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

dump her!!! this although i decided before i read the details of the post!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Dude didn't some chick like rip your heart out a few months back and take your computer and everything like that? No offense but you gotta pick a better calibre of female to be hanging around with. Stay away from the loud ones at the bars they'll always get you in trouble. I've also found out to stay away from the ones that talk about Zodiac Signs. My ex GF was about one bong hit away from having a swastika tattooed on her forehead and killing people the way she talked about zodiac signs. It's very hard nowadays to find a female that's compatible with you. Thank god I found one, we do what we want when we want with out the other getting jealous or asking what the other is doing all the time. It's much easier that way.

I would say if you really like the girl you are with give her an altimatum either quit the shit or screw. Just my :2c:

Scott c:


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

CampusOfficer @ Sun Nov 21 said:


> Have make-up sex, and then dump her.


Yep. and you also won't have to lay out any $$ for an X-mas gift. :sly:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah...dump her ass. She'll never change...as much as it's such a guy thing to do...I agree might as well have sex with her before you let her go..She'll probably be pissed, but as a female, I don't know how you guys put up with us anyway!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Women have enough issues as it is.. you don't need one thats into drugs and booze too! My girl may be a little crazy, but thank god i don't have to worry about her drinking and doing drugs.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Maybe I should make her just a booty call lol.We got in a huge fight when she got home and she smelled like a marajuana factory lol.I told her not to casll me at all today so I can figure this out.she went over her friend the twinkle toed,froot loops house in the South End of boston where all the twinkle toed people hang out.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

She probably hangs out with some seriously earthy-crunchy people who sit around smokings bowls and rapping about Bush being a rapist and a murderer. Lose the pothead... you just get to a certain age where it gets old and it's time to grow up. 

And seeing where she showed up a couple of hours late, I would wonder what she was really doing during that time. Potheads usually don't blow off dates just to sit around with some snowflakes and get baked.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Post some pics and let us decide what you should do with her. She might be worth salvaging if she is half way decent.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

IMO, it's time for you to tell her adios. Women like that aren't even worth the time of day...

Do the smart thing, like me. I'm abstaining from relationships period. I won't go into details about my personal life except to say that things didn't work out with my bf, so the only way to avoid any problems or getting hurt is to stay out of relationships and remain celibate. Seriously. That's good advice from "Dear Katey". :wink:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I bet Katey is HOT!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Southside @ Sun Nov 21 said:


> I bet Katey is HOT!


I once had a man tell me I was the most beautiful woman he'd ever seen and asked me to marry him. :roll: Nice line, but I wasn't interested. That was after I left my ex-husband, and don't ask me how, but I remained celibate for 18 months. Good God, it was a LONG 18 months too. :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Men will say anything to get into your bloomers. :roll:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Sun Nov 21 said:


> Men will say anything to get into your bloomers. :roll:


And how much do you want to bet that the only underwear they're getting into is their own. "Hi, I'd like you to meet Rosey Palm and her 5 sisters"... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL, I'd say most of the time that's true as well!

We do have it so much easier. :wink:


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Keep her on the side for an occasional Booty Call. Then go after her sister or mother :evil:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Southside @ Sun 21 Nov said:


> Post some pics and let us decide what you should do with her. She might be worth salvaging if she is half way decent.[/qu
> 
> Yeah post some pics. Does she always smell like dope when she comes home? If not, give her another chance. If shes real hot give her two...I would becareful, when you go to her house.
> 
> But if you are going to dump her, its almost Christmas, you could do it closer to then.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

This is her with my niece,shes only 5' and 98 pounds.









Posted Sun Nov 21, 2004 5:57 pm:

We got in a huge fight when she got home and she smelled like a marajuana factory lol.I told her not to casll me at all today so I can figure this out.she went over her friend the twinkle toed,froot loops house in the South End of boston where all the twinkle toed people hang out. and I have yet to talk to her today.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

dmackack @ Sun 21 Nov said:


> This is her with my niece,shes only 5' and 98 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea who who you are, but if I were you, I would give her another chance


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn girl...that's tough. I don't wish that upon anyone..except maybe crazy potheads.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I would dump her ass right now!!! And when you do find another Foxtrot Bravo, don't let her around your family members (especially children!!!) until you know she can be trusted!

But then again, that's just me...


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I try not to give relationship advice to anyone but I'll give it a shot:

*Have you ever caught her lying (not just about drugs, anything @ all)? If so dump her, creditability is a lot like virginity, once its gone you can't get it back.
*Is she going to continue smoking weed even though it has caused tension in you relationship? If so dump her, she is obviously putting drugs before your relationship.
*Do you have kids? If so dump her, drugs and kids do not go together.

Keeping her around as a POA may be an option for you but before you walk down that road you may want to evaluate if you are capable of keeping your emotions out of it.

Also bear in mind that all of this advise is coming from a guy who has been married pretty much all of his adult life (since 19 y/o) so I really don't know that much about dating.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow Kate, 18 months is a tough self imposed sentence. If you ever in Boston or Manhattan and ready for probation let me know


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

I was once dating this chick and everything was good at first, then we broke up and got back a second time, the second time she then dumped me to be with someone else... When this happened a ton of my friends (and even people who wernt my friends) told me not to go back and that it would end bad. One friend in particular said that "she will always leave you for another guy." I wish I listened to everyone. Because we went out again and again and she recently left me for another guy yet again, and that's when I realized I shoulda took off long ago.

I guess what I'm getting at is that there are plenty of girls out there that will mess with you. Don't settle for less, find someone who makes you happy.

I've moved on and I know it's not easy, but it will happen.

-Brian


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Well I have been married for 5 years now and I have learned one thing....women do not change their behaviors. They may adapt them to their surrounding environment, but they are still the same. Make sure you are happy now because with women....what you see is what you get.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside @ 21 Nov 2004 20:29 said:


> Well I have been married for 5 years now and I have learned one thing....women do not change their behaviors. They may adapt them to their surrounding environment, but they are still the same.


And the same goes for men, ladies! It's all individuals. People suck.



> Make sure you are happy now because with women....what you see is what you get.


Not always... people can be manipulative... men or women. I was blind for almost 6 years, and I used to make fun of married women who's husbands were cheating on them right under their noses, asking myself, "How could they live with the guy and just not know?"

It happens. Love is blind.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

How did I know I would spark a response from you.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

bdc217 @ Nov 21 2004 08:14 pm said:


> I was once dating this chick and everything was good at first, then we broke up and got back a second time, the second time she then dumped me to be with someone else... When this happened a ton of my friends (and even people who wernt my friends) told me not to go back and that it would end bad. One friend in particular said that "she will always leave you for another guy." I wish I listened to everyone. Because we went out again and again and she recently left me for another guy yet again, and that's when I realized I shoulda took off long ago.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is that there are plenty of girls out there that will mess with you. Don't settle for less, find someone who makes you happy.
> 
> ...


I told ya, didn't I?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside @ 21 Nov 2004 20:36 said:


> How did I know I would spark a response from you.


Probably because I am a bitter, angry, nasty little woman. I'm also an Aries and currently single. Who wants me????


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

darkknight750il @ Sun Nov 21 said:


> Wow Kate, 18 months is a tough self imposed sentence. If you ever in Boston or Manhattan and ready for probation let me know


LMAO! For now it's celibacy, but thanks for the offer.  I'm not much for casual, random sex. 8) If you're ever in Philly, just yell. I'll show you a good time. It won't involve sex, but I think you'd have fun just the same. :wink:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm not much for casual sex either :sh: unless you're one in a million and very persuasive :naughty: Sex aside I will definately let you know when I'm in Philly next as I love a good time


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kateykakes @ 21 Nov 2004 22:32 said:


> I'm not much for casual, random sex. 8)


OOooo, oooo! I am, I am! Call me! :mobile:

Just kidding. I have a sense of humor (to those who may be potentially investigating me for other jobs right now). [-o<


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

OK several simple steps
Like CP said have make up sex :hump: 

Make sure this computer is in your name c: 

Run her through CJIS to make sure she is not Loretta Bobbeit :vcop: 

Give her the boot :spank: 

If you see her at a bar get her drunk :alcoholi: 

Or drunk dial her on a Friday/Saturday night hone: 

Have a booty call from there on end :FM: 

No need to ruin a great friendship over Maryjane unk:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well kate i am going on 310 days and i think i am gettng a weird twitch and my already twisted perception of reality is getting worse!!! i feel ur pain!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh ladies back in the day, prior to being married, I knew a lot of single guys...Between me and my hubby we used to know about a dozen single guys...now they're all taken. I wish I could have helped a sister out...SORRY...


Back to the topic at hand....Dump her don't put up with the shit. It's not worth your time!


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

dump her as a gf... but nothing wrong with friends with benefits.. lol


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Just dump her ass, she's no good. Her habit could bite you in the ass and it's not good especially being a cop. There are plenty more fish in the sea.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

> " I'm not much for casual, random sex."


It won't be casual, I'll wear a tie.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

2-Delta @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> > " I'm not much for casual, random sex."
> 
> 
> It won't be casual, I'll wear a tie.


Gotta wear cufflinks for it not to be casual


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I bet she loves the fact that you posted her picture online for all of us to judge :shock: My vote is to give the lovely lady a second chance 8)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I think you should treat the bongstress like a postage stamp;
First You Lick Her, Then You Stick Her, Then You Send Her On Her Way....* :twisted:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

fscpd907 @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> I bet she loves the fact that you posted her picture online for all of us to judge :shock: My vote is to give the lovely lady a second chance 8)


Maybe it's just the female that I am...but you think she's lovely?


----------



## geolopes (Nov 1, 2004)

Hold on! Let her show up again all toked up and bang her real good. Take a few private digi photos while she's still in the mood. Break up with her next day. Post your pics of her on: www.thehun.com. Just follow the link for "submissions". Good luck.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Should I answer this question?


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

EOD1 @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> well kate i am going on 310 days and i think i am gettng a weird twitch and my already twisted perception of reality is getting worse!!! i feel ur pain!


Damn! You're sneaking up on a year there! :shock:

Posted Mon Nov 22, 14:36:



2-Delta @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> It won't be casual, I'll wear a tie.


ROTFLMAOOO!!! :lol: :lol:

I'm trying to become a born again virgin so I can become a nun. Sister Kate has a nice ring to it. 

Back on topic....if you think she's not going to smoke weed again, you're either blind or dumb. How do you she isn't doing something heavier than that???

Exactly - YOU DON'T! If you're looking for a career in LE, you need to say adios to her right now. If you're already in LE, you should already know better!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, I was celibate for six YEARS after my marriage ended...Tie the can to that gal and go find a real woman( ...like the ones one this board!  ). Life is a long stretch of time, whether you're in prison or in a prison of your own construction: marriage! 8)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> Hey, I was celibate for six YEARS after my marriage ended...Tie the can to that gal and go find a real woman( ...like the ones one this board!  ). Life is a long stretch of time, whether you're in prison or in a prison of your own construction: marriage! 8)


Awwwwwwwwwwwww.....do I count as a real woman even though I'm already married (watch my husband is reading this...HI).


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sure, but once your "on the job", those things have a way of changing


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Eh, we'll be ok. Are so far


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't mean to intimate any untoward behavior on the part of either individual...but merely the fact that most mens' alpha instinct would deplore the job at a basic level, leading to disunion. Sorry, no brag, just personal experience (not mine, other's I have observed...so, anecdotal experience, really...good luck!)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha oh don't worry about it! I didn't take it in a negative way at all...honestly I just took it that you were joking. But you're right there are many males that feel a need to act/be a certain way...I'm lucky - I found the one man that wants to be with me for the rest of our lives. It'll work  I'll kill him if it doesn't.......maybe haha nah I can't kill someone I love...but I'm sure that other lady that killed her husband said the same thing..Ok I need to stop. (Love you if you're reading this..and I probably won't kill you hahah)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

See, it's started already! What are you doing Friday night, baby?!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahahaha oh he's gonna shoot me when he reads this.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry...I was just joking...these things don't happen...only a jest...  !


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, VOR, me too! Oh well, hope you got the wheels...I left them at the front of the garage: one flat from a screw...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> Life is a long stretch of time, whether you're in prison or in a prison of your own construction: marriage! 8)


I wish someone had told me that quote before I tied the knot. After two years (too long) of being married I never thought divorce would be such a happy occassion.

Anyways... show her the door! There are many many more women out there...good luck.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok I've only been married for a short time, but I still know I'd be horrible at dating again and I don't want to. Too much drama..I'm happy being married


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

VOR @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> I don't think I could figure out how to date if I ever had to again.


Since the recent breakup, I think this is what I'm most afraid of.  I had a friend today ask me if she could fix me up with a friend of hers. She proceeded to tell me how hot he was (like I was supposed to be impressed) and I said, "Do I look like a charity case to you? Christ, give me time to heal before you try throwing me to the wolves!" :shock:

I'm too old for all of this dating stuff... :roll:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No kidding...and then they hook you up with the "Thing"! No thanks...

("But she's really a nice person..." and Dawn of the Dead, Too!) :evil: 

I'll go to my grave "without", thank you... :wink:


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

:roll:  My boyfreind always comes over late at night and then leaves before morning. He never takes me out, I can't call him because he lives with his sick mother and he is not allowed any personal calls at the barracks. Should I dump him? 

:shock: :roll: :twisted:

KIDDING!!!! ( For anyone who may resemble or be offended by this remark! Geez!)


----------



## splewis1977 (Oct 19, 2004)

GET THE HELL OUT!


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

"I once had a man tell me I was the most beautiful woman he'd ever seen and asked me to marry him. Nice line, but I wasn't interested. That was after I left my ex-husband, and don't ask me how, but I remained celibate for 18 months. Good God, it was a LONG 18 months too. "


Kateykakes you think 18 months is a long time....try 24 years, 1 month and 22 days. Beautiful single men please PM....lol :$


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I am reluctantly gining her 1 more chance,she said she hasnt done it since college and I kinda believe her well see how it goes from here. :wink:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

She said that she hasn't toked up since college, but she just happened to do so the other night???

You say that you are reluctantly giving her a second chance??

If there's any reluctance on your part, you're making a mistake. 

Just do it like you're pulling off a band aid, the quicker you do it, the less painful it is. 
Make it easier on yourself now. :2c:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

FSCPD902 @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Kateykakes you think 18 months is a long time....try 24 years, 1 month and 22 days. Beautiful single men please PM....lol :$


YIKES!









Give me another year and I'll be putting an ad out too: Any single man w/ a pulse please send a PM!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

"Kateykakes you think 18 months is a long time....try 24 years, 1 month and 22 days. " 

FSCPD: :shock: Wow!! Were you a nun?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dmackack @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> I am reluctantly gining her 1 more chance,she said she hasnt done it since college and I kinda believe her well see how it goes from here. :wink:


If you're happy good, that's awesome...But if you're not and if you're not sure if you trust her don't do it. You're only going to get hurt. Don't do that to yourself.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't think dating is the hard part. I meet plenty of people, the hard part is finding someone with whom you share a connection, a certain undefinable something, that is truly rare and tough to come by. I have found being outgoing and doing group activities, (for example I white water raft) bound by a common interest usually nets meaningful friendships if not romance and works out much better usually but not always than random place like coffee shops or bars. I think that's great you guys have long happy marriage! Hopefully I will too someday.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

This is all very touching. I too am among the single ranks, but I don't care... I would rather be single than married or attatched and miserable... which is why I'm single again.

Anyhoos, I don't buy that haven't-done-it-since-college crap. She left you waiting for over 2 hours. I still smell a rat.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Um...married life is fun...we play scrabble!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

kttref @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Um...married life is fun...we play scrabble!


Tell me about it...I am the scrabble king and I am only 27 years old. Married life rocks. Maybe next year I will master Yahtzee :lol:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

dmackack @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> I am reluctantly gining her 1 more chance,she said she hasnt done it since college and I kinda believe her well see how it goes from here. :wink:


I say dump her.
"Drugs are bad, mmmkay"


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

Jeep @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> "Kateykakes you think 18 months is a long time....try 24 years, 1 month and 22 days. "
> 
> FSCPD: :shock: Wow!! Were you a nun?


Hahaha afraid not Jeep just 24 years, 1 month and 22 days old!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Jesus...

If you don't tolerate people that do drugs, then the answer is pretty clear, isn't it?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

FSCPD902

Hey buddy what ya doing after work tonight ? Maybe we can end that streak 8)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Southside @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Tell me about it...I am the scrabble king and I am only 27 years old. Married life rocks. Maybe next year I will master Yahtzee :lol:


I mastered Yahtzee when I was single..my husband kicks my ass at Scrabble everytime.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

fscpd907 @ Wed Nov 24 said:


> FSCPD902
> 
> Hey buddy what ya doing after work tonight ? Maybe we can end that streak 8)


Thanks but no thanks 907. If I have told you once, I have told you a million times...I only sweat guys that have one chin. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

FSCPD902 @ Wed Nov 24 said:


> Thanks but no thanks 907. If I have told you once, I have told you a million times...I only sweat guys that have one chin. :lol:


Shot down. :L:


----------



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

All you guys crack me up. Some good advice here. I would have never thought this would be such a hot topic.


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

8) Not lurking......... I dumped the BF, lol and moved......... been busy exploring the new surroundings........... I occassionally checked in......... and BOY&lt; HAVE I MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!! :!:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kttref @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Um...married life is fun...we play scrabble!


Wow, We do too!!! And on special nights we play Boggle. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RPD931 @ Fri Nov 26 said:


> Wow, We do too!!! And on special nights we play Boggle. :lol:


Haha I don't think my hubby likes Boggle! I'm jealous.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Mrs. Jeep &amp; I like Trivial Pursuit!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that the new way to say, "hide the salami"?



Jeep @ Fri 26 Nov said:


> Mrs. Jeep & I like Trivial Pursuit!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

SOT_II @ Fri Nov 26 said:


> Is that the new way to say, "hide the salami"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We say " ride the baloney pony" . That depends on who wins. :lol:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I lke Monopoly and Sorry!


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

Yatzee? Scrabble? Trivial Pursuit?? What is this world coming to......... :shock: What ever happened to a nice old fashioned game of Naked Twister????


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

misshotcopbluepants @ Sat Nov 27 said:


> Yatzee? Scrabble? Trivial Pursuit?? What is this world coming to......... :shock: What ever happened to a nice old fashioned game of Naked Twister????


I'm not married so I'm still learning but I think the Scrabble, Trivial Pursuit, etc are foreplay to the game of Naked Twister? Help me out here guys... :roll:


----------

